# isis the water lover!



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

Well we have had isis for almost five of her six months of life... Well we got her when she was Very YOUNG and well it turns out that by giving a cat a bath weekly or bi weekly you can get them to TOLERATE water. Now that being sad now my kitten is fascinated wth water! she watches me shower daily. watches me brush my teeth. when flush the toilet she wants to watch. now she has a habit of jumping on the back of the toilet seat when i flush and playing with the water fall LOL... today I had peed well I had thought that she was in the bathroom and i normally flush before standing and well i musta been in an lala land because next then you know kitty was in toilet lol well she got soaked and got a bath LOL she wasnt so happy but it didnt stop her from wanting to go into the tub after her bath and pay with the water again!!!! this cat is crazy~~~~ i think her bell got rang and she thinks she is a dog now! lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Most breeds of cats don't need baths at all. In fact, I think it can be bad for them. 

Although kittens do need cleaning because they step in their poo and get it stuck to their butts. 8O


----------



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

While I do agree with you the last three cats I had loved water and would stand in the bathtub while i would take a shower and get soaked... Isis doesnt do that yet but she sits on the side. We have to give her a bath because my father whom we are staying with at the moment is completely allergic to cats and we have to wash her at least once amonth to keep the dander down ... it is sad cause long hair kitty looks like long her wet rat LOL 

and giving her a bath is a MUST when she just fell into the toilet lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's understandable. I thought from your first post you were giving her a bath once a week.

Charlee is my cat that plays in her water. grrrrrr! Not so funny when she gets wet and then jumps in the litter box and I have breaded kitty legs. All over the house! 8O


----------



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

well when she was really young I did definately give her a bath once a week but normally because she got her self in poop etc lol and it is great cause she isnt scared of water just in case something happens and she needs to be in it for a bath... but my vet said it isnt a big deal for her to take a bath because her hair is so thick close to her skin you cant see the skin at all so if i wanted to keep the baths up it wouldnt hurt her. but it is funny she is now losing her long hair and keeping the short to medium hair it is quite strange anyway thanks


----------

